# mplayer ohne Ton bei TV

## flammenflitzer

Ich wollte mit mplayer fernsehen, habe aber keinen Ton.

```

mplayer tv:// -ao alsa,oss,sdl,esd,jack,arts, -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:device=/dev/v4l/video0:input=0:norm=

PAL:chanlist=europe-west:channel=E9:width=640:height=480:audiorate=44100:

alsa:amode=1:adevice=/dev/sound/dsp

MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

Warning unknown option cache_min at line 144

Warning unknown option cache_prefill at line 147

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Linux RTC-Initialisierungsfehler in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied

Versuche, "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" zu deinen Systemstartskripten hinzuzufügen.

Initialisiere LIRC-Unterstützung...

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: No such file or directory

Fehler beim Öffnen der LIRC-Unterstützung.

Verwendung der Fernbedienung nicht möglich.

Spiele tv://

Cache fill:  0,00% (0 bytes)    TV erkannt! ;-)

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: KNC One TV-Station RDS / Typhoo

 Tuner cap: STEREO LANG1 LANG2

 Tuner rxs: MONO STEREO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = PAL-BG; 2 = PAL-I; 3 = PAL-DK; 4 = NTSC; 5 = SECAM; 6 = PAL-M; 7 = PAL-Nc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = TV (mono only); 2 = S-Video; 3 = Composite1; 4 = CVid over SVid;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

Selected channel: E9 (freq: 203,250)

vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 640 x 480 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

VO: [xv] 640x480 => 640x480 Planar YV12 

Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm:raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Audio: kein Ton!

Starte Wiedergabe...

Broken pipe1/531 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 0%

```

alsatreiber

Gerät: VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller

----------

## R!tman

Wenn Du bei normalen Filmen Ton hast, dann benutze nicht -ao, schon gar nicht mehr als eine Option.

Also wenn

```
mplayer test.avi
```

mit Ton ist, lass die -ao Option weg.

Was den Ton beim Fernsehen angeht: Hast Du in anderen TV-Programmen Ton? (zB in tvtime)

Wenn ja, dann benutze mal das hier:

```
-tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:device=/dev/v4l/video0:input=0:norm=PAL:chanlist=europe-west:channel=E9:width=640:height=480:alsa
```

Ich würde eher noch mehr weglassen, aber das das Bild ja funktioniert, haben die anderen Optionen wohl keinen Einfluss. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man, wenn man eh nur am Ausprobieren ist, so wenig wie möglich Optionen verwenden und sie wenn möglich einzeln später hinzufügen.

Probier auf jeden Fall mal, ob Du in tvtime Sound hast. Wenn dort auch nicht, dann musst Du das Modul, was die TV-Karte braucht, wahrscheinlich mit anderen Option laden. 

Evtl ist auch Deine .asoundrc Schuld, wenn Du dmix benutzt. Aber bei mplayer spielt das eigentlich keine Rolle.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit anderen Programmen habe ich Ton. Das Test .avi file hatte auch Ton. Aber auch mit Deiner Version kein Ton mit TV. Ich möchte das in den Griff bekommen, da mencoder momentan vermutlich die einzige Möglichkeit für TV-Aufnahmen ist.

----------

## R!tman

Mit tvtime auch Ton?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit Tvtime ja, mit motv und xawtv nicht.

----------

## R!tman

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mit Tvtime ja, mit motv und xawtv nicht.

 

Wenn Du mit tvtime sound hast, ist das schon mal gut. Also scheint TV generell zu klappen. Dann hast Du das Treibermodul auch mit den richtigen Optionen geladen.

Was hast Du denn für eine TV Karte? 

Hast Du von der TV Karte ein Audiokabel ins Line-In gesteckt? 

Wenn ja, hast Du im alsamixer (evtl musst Du 'alsamixer -V all' benutzen) Line-In und Capture geunmutet und die Lautstärke hochgestellt?

Wenn auch ja, ist Line-In als Capture Device eingestellt (macht man mit Space-Taste)?

Wenn Du das gecheckt hast, probier es nochmal mit mplayer. Einmal mit '-tv ...:alsa' und einmal ohne. Wenn beides nicht geht, versuch es mit der Option "adevice" auch noch.

Klappt es evtl wenn Du '-tv driver=v4l' anstatt '-tv driver=v4l2' benutzt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

line war auf MM, obwohl ich erst letzte Woche alles eingestellt hatte.  :Question: 

Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht, daß gesetzte Änderungen ohne manuellen Eingriff verstellt waren.

Danke

MfG

Jetzt wo mplayer funktioniert, kann ich das Problem mit mencoder in den Angriff nehmen. Wenn das läuft, habe ich endlich die gleichwertige Funktionalität (außer Radioempfang) wie unter Windows.

----------

## R!tman

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> line war auf MM, obwohl ich erst letzte Woche alles eingestellt hatte. 
> 
> Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht, daß gesetzte Änderungen ohne manuellen Eingriff verstellt waren.
> 
> Danke
> ...

 

Wenn sich Einstellungen im alasamixer verstellen (zB wenn man zu bestimmten kernels wechselt), dann kannst Du die Einstellungen auch speichern lassen.

1) Erst alles wie gewünscht einstellen.

2) als root das machen

```
alsactl -f /etc/asound.state store
```

Ich vermute mal, dass das mit dem mencoder jetzt auch kein grosses Problem mehr sein wird...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

Mit mencoder habe ich jetzt erst einmal ein anderes Problem, nämlich, das die (m.E.) korrekte Syntac nicht akzeptiert wird.

```

mencoder -tv on:driver=v4l:input=0:norm=PAL:channel=E9:chanlist=europe-west:width=320:height=240:outfmt=yv12:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:buffersize=64 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1500:keyint=30 -oac mp3lame -lameopts br=128:cbr:mode=3 -ffourcc divx -o /Daten1/Film.avi 

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

-tv on is deprecated, use tv:// instead.

```

```

mencoder tv:// on:driver=v4l:input=0:norm=PAL:channel=E9:chanlist=europe-west:width=320:height=240:outfmt=yv12:device=/dev/video0:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:forceaudio:forcechan=2:buffersize=64 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1500:keyint=30 -oac mp3lame -lameopts br=128:cbr:mode=3 -ffourcc divx -o /Daten1/Film.avi

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Erfolg: Format: 9  Daten: 0x0 - 0x0

TV erkannt! ;-)

Selected driver: dummy

 name: NULL-TV

 author: alex

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  size:320x200  fps:25,00  ftime:=0,0400

Kein Videoencoder (-ovc) ausgewählt. 

Wähle einen aus (siehe -ovc help).

Beenden...

```

Oder ist da etwas falsch?

```

mencoder -cache 50000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -af volume=-2:sc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1800 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:input=0:width=320:height=240 tv:// -o temp.avi

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Erfolg: Format: 9  Daten: 0x0 - 0x0

TV erkannt! ;-)

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: KNC One TV-Station RDS / Typhoo

 Tuner cap: STEREO LANG1 LANG2

 Tuner rxs: MONO STEREO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/wri                                                                                                   te  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = PAL-BG; 2 = PAL-I; 3 = PAL-DK; 4 = NTSC; 5 = SECA                                                                                                   M; 6 = PAL-M; 7 = PAL-Nc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = TV (mono only); 2 = S-Video; 3 = Composite1; 4 = CV                                                                                                   id over SVid;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

audio block size too low, setting to 16384!

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  size:320x240  fps:25,00  ftime:=0,0400

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 176400->176400 (1411,2 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm:pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videofilter: [expand osd=1]

Expand: -1 x -1, -1 ; -1  (-1=autodetect) osd: 1

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 320 x 240 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu set                                                                                                   zen.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

videocodec: libavcodec (320x240 fourcc=58564944 [DIVX])

Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm:raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

MP3 Audio ausgewählt

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

Schreibe AVI-Header...

ODML: Aspect information not (yet?) available or unspecified, not writing vprp h                                                                                                   eader.

Erzwinge Audio-Preload von 0, maximale pts-Korrektur von 0

ODML: Aspect information not (yet?) available or unspecified, not writing vprp h                                                                                                   eader.

```

nimmt auf dem von tvtime angewählten Sender auf.

Ich habe jetzt herausbekommen, warum line MM war. Immer wenn ich tvtime beende wird line auf MM gesetzt.

----------

